# new 60g set up



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

New 60g set up. Nice two new fish. Tiger oscar and a green terror. I am really surprised how well these two are getting along. Always by each others side. I'll keep updating photos as they grow together and try and get some better photos lol.


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Dogface Puffer (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks like a solid grow out tank for these guys. Not to be a drag but theres a very slim chance that both of them would get along in 12 months or so in a tank with those dimensions(from experience), unless the terror turns out to be a complete wuss  
Love oscars though, thinking of getting a couple more soon.
Is this your first time with one?


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

The Oscar is definitely the king of this tank and eventually will put the in a much larger tank. 

Not my first one. I've had many Oscars. They are one of my favorite fish because of there personality. Kinda like having a dog that swims all the time lol.


----------

